# Emisor 88,108 Mhz C.I Operacional



## albatros1 (Ene 30, 2009)

Bueno amigos aqui os presento un emisor con una calidad de sonido extraordinaria y un alcance muy aceptable,esta sacado de la revista nueva electronica editada en Francia en 1999,os animo a construirlo pues es fiable y facil de hacer.Os pongo todo para hacerlo ya traducido,mas adelante pondre mas si teneis alguna duda.Os aconsejo que los transistores 2n2222 los pongais capsula metalica y con 12 volt,que lo he probado el alcance es mucho mayor.

SCHEMA 
EL montaje en C permite la experimentación práctica de la radio de modulación de frecuencia, ya que contiene toda la circuitería necesaria para generar una señal de radio que pueden ser recogidos con cualquier receptor o sintonizador de radio en el rango de 88 a FM 108 MHz . Para mejorar la transmisión de audio en términos de fidelidad, es imprescindible utilizar la modulación de frecuencia, más conocido bajo el nombre genérico de FM (Frecuencia Modulada). El principio operativo de la FM ya se ha desarrollado en esta revista, puede ser útil hacer referencia ahora al artículo relativo a las telecomunicaciones con el fin de comprender las diferencias y ventajas de la modulación de frecuencia en comparación con la modulación de amplitud particular. La asamblea se presenta a título experimental que la señal se limite. El excelente rendimiento de audio y la frecuencia de la estabilidad de este mini módulo transmisor es un muy perfecto para descubrir los vínculos sin hijo, ya que cualquier receptor con la banda de FM es compatible con este dispositivo. Esquema de la instalación eléctrica del transmisor de FM figura en fig.1. Los transistores T1 y T2, y unos pocos componentes pasivos asociados a los mismos tienen un oscilador completo de radiofrecuencia. La bobina L1 y condensador CV1 variable asociada a la generación de la frecuencia de transmisión y el condensador C5 transfiere la señal de radio a la antena. Resistencias R11, R12, R13 y el condensador C6 los trabajos de la planta, proporcionando la necesaria polarización pines bases y emisores de los transistores. Tenga en cuenta que los dos transistores están conectados en paralelo y por lo tanto debe tomarse como un único transistor. Esta configuración proporciona más potencia, por la misma tensión de alimentación. La semilla del oscilador está garantizada por el condensador C3, mientras que la inmunidad en relación con perturbaciones en la línea de alimentación es proporcionada por la libre JAF1 choque. Con la propuesta de valores, la frecuencia es ajustable en el rango de 90 MHz A110, al actuar directamente sobre el primer lanzamiento de la L1 y se convierte entonces, para más detalles sobre el tornillo de ajuste CV1


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Ene 31, 2009)

Buenos dias me parece muy bueno tu aporte pues llevo mucho tiempo buscando un transmisor que sea estable que tenga un rango de alrededor de 200 metros y que tenga buen audio me parece que este es el ideal.

aunque no sea cuantos metros pueda alcanzar. usted me puede decir cuanto es el rango de alcanze tiene, otra pregunta se puede usar una antena normal o es necesaria esta dipolo que està hay.

otra cosa el diodo varicap no lo encuentro sera que puedo usar el ecg614 como reemplazo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2009)

seguro no tiene mucha potencia. seguro algunos miliwatts.

puedes agregar este integrado a la salida y verásla diferencia.


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Ene 31, 2009)

otra cosa como puedo hacer el choque jaf1


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Hola electron12 partiendo de la base segun especificaciones del 2N2222A entrega unos 500mW lo cual si sumamos los 2 transistores que estan en paralelo nos dara unos 700 o mas mW,suficiente para alcanzar unos centenares de metros.
Las hojas de especificaciones señalan como valores máximos garantizados 500 miliamperios, 50 voltios de tensión de colector, y hasta 500 milivatios de potencia. La frecuencia de transición es de 250 a 300 MHz, lo que permite utilizarlo en aplicaciones de radio de alta frecuencia (hasta 300 MHz). El beta (factor de amplificación) del transistor es de por lo menos 100; valores de 150 son típicos.Lo que tambien te puedo decir que es asombrosa la sensibilidad del audio y claridad.Por todas esas razones, es un transistor de uso general, frecuentemente utilizados en aplicaciones de radio por los constructores aficionados de radios. Es uno de los transistores oficiales utilizados en el BITX. Su versatilidad ha permitido incluso al club de radioaficionados Norcal lanzar en 1999 un desafío de construir un transceptor de radio utilizando únicamente hasta 22 ejemplares de este transistor - y ningún circuito integrado.



Otra cosa el choque como veras no es critico de 10uh hasta 22 uh facil de encontrar.

      Saludos


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Ene 31, 2009)

que me dices de reemplazar el varicap por el ecg614


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Si te soy sincero no conozco mucho este varicap pero no coinciden los valores segun datas con bb405.Segun vtr te pueden valer bb105,bb205 y bb505.Referente a la antena puedes poner un simple cable,aplica lo que Marconi estimo si quieres transmitir en 100Mhz por ejemplo.
L = [300 (100 x 2)] x 0,94 = 1,41 m

         Saludos


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Ene 31, 2009)

muchas gracias pues me pondre a hacer el impreso y ha probar varios varicaps. otra pregunta tu ya lo tienes armado y funcionando el circuito


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Pues la verdad lo tenia en una revista y en su dia lo hice y funcionaba perfectamente con satisfacion ahora me ha dado por los pll,y con decirte que tengo otro por hay que algun dia publicare pues simplemente funcionaba con un 2n2219 y unos pocos mas componentes eso si con un varicap y en aquella epoca ponia como micro uno de carbon que de vez encuando lo tenia que mover y el alcance era de lujo pero como no lo metieras en una caja de metal simplemente con acercarte se iva de vareta,tenia una bobina en forma de circulo y la antena era un hilo rigido que se soldaba en el medio de dicha bobina,era con perdon acojonante.

          Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Su versatilidad ha permitido incluso al club de radioaficionados Norcal lanzar en 1999 un desafío de construir un transceptor de radio utilizando únicamente hasta 22 ejemplares de este transistor - y ningún circuito integrado.



Muy acertado tu aporte..! Esos transistores son sumamente empleados en el ambitp de RF. En mi caso (por cuestiones de inaccesibilidad) trabajo con los 2N3904.

Creo que 22 es un numero "relativamente medio". Se pueden lograr tranceptores hasta con 10 transistores NPN y un mosfetsito al final para salir al aire con un par de wats.

Con respecto al transmisor que publicaste, creo que habria que hacerle algunos cambios para que no tenga problemas con una entrada de audio..!


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Ene 31, 2009)

Con respecto al transmisor que publicaste, creo que habria que hacerle algunos cambios para que no tenga problemas con una entrada de audio..![/quote]


antony quisiera saber de que modificaciones hablas para corregir si es necesario gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2009)

Qitar la resistencia de limitacion, cambiar la topologia del amplificador, agregar un compresor.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Anthony de lo que se trata que sea sencillo y efectivo ya que si nos ponemos a poner que si un compresor que si la limitacion del micro seria otro,vuelvo a repetir que segun esta como soy andaluz las moscas se oyen pasar a 5 metros.creo que segun esta estudiado (que como dices siempre se puede mejorar)funcion.
El elemento que da lugar a la capacidad física para cambiar la modulación es varicap diodo DV1, semiconductor especial de dos patas que se comporta como un pequeño condensador variable no operados por un tornillo como es el caso de CV1 pero por una tensión. El condensador C4 se conecta el ánodo de diodo varicap circuito oscillant que permite la modulación del oscilador mientras tanto detener el paso de la alimentación de la tensión de control y por otro lado,  el valor de su capacidad de la transferencia de información directamente en el oscilador de audio. Electreto El micrófono se utiliza con un preamplificador interno R1 alimentado a través de los mismos pines que la emisión de la señal. U1 secciones se configuran como invertir amplificador, y una ganancia de alrededor de 120 con suficiente ancho de banda para el audio. Puentes divisores R4/R3 y R8/R7 están destinadas a atraer la inversión no entradas 3 y 5 y conjuntos R2R5-C1, C2 y R6-R9-establecer los factores de amplificación y de aprovechar la inversión de entrada y 2 6, sin tener en cuenta el componente.
Anthony me imagino que la semana que viene te llegara digo yo.

                Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2009)

Las recomendaciones que di, se pueden lograr con un TL082 (doble operacional). Uno para amplificar y otro para "limitar" la señal entrante. Adicionalmente, el uso del varicap permite una "mayor fidelidad" y claridad..!


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola, les pediria si me pueden explicar una cosa

Diganme si me equivoco:

La R1 esta para polarizar el MIC

Ula y Ulb con su conjunto de componentes aledaños sirven para amplificar el audio del MIC

el choque JAF1 sirve para que no llegue interferencia de la red de alimentacion

T1, T2, y sus componentes añedaños sirven para crear el oscilador (que segun dijeron es bastante potente porque tiene una Ic de como 700 mA)

CV1 y L1 es el tanque que configura la frecuencia de salida

AQUI EL PROBLEMA

Disculpen si soy un poco lento, pero es que todavia no termino de entender para que estan C3 y C4...

Y el diodo varicap, se que varia con el voltaje, pero cual de todos? porque a mi parecer variaria con el voltaje del audio que se le aplica arriba, ENTONCES CAMBIARIA LA FRECUENCIA DE TRANSMISION DEPENDIENDO DEL AUDIO?

O sirve para fijar de algun modo de una forma mas precisa la frecuencia de emision?

Por favor me explicarian?

Gracias


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

corrijo lo de la Ic, me confundi con los datos que dio albatros1 de el 2N2222


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 1, 2009)

El condensador C4 se conecta el ánodo de diodo varicap circuito oscilante que permite la modulación del oscilador mientras tanto detener el paso de la alimentación de la tensión,y la bobina L1 y condensador CV1 variables están asociadas con la generación de la frecuencia de transmisión y el condensador C5 transfiere la señal de radio a la antena,para si hacer mas estable a las proximidades y toques de antena.


           Saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

Bueno, gracias

Creo que voy a interntar ensamblar este circuito, si lo hago aporto datos despues


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, les pediria si me pueden explicar una cosa
> 
> Diganme si me equivoco:
> 
> ...







el choque JAF1 es para que la rf no se vaya por el polo positivo,

CV1 y L1 componen el oscilador,

C3 y C4 acoplan la rf del micr. a las bases de los T1 y T2

el varicap actua como un diodo-capacitor,
la capacitancia esta en la tension aplicada al diodo,
si aumenta la tension al varicap, la capacidad disminuye, 
al no ser una tension grande proveniente de la rf del micr. al variar la tension en el varicap no afecta la frecuencia generada por tandem CV1/L1 ( mas puntual: no hay variacion en los pF del CV1 )

.


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lo ultimo estuvo medio confuso, pero entendi la idea general, gracias enca


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Si qieres mas potencia, le pones una etapa "push pull" con un par de 2N2219 con lo que obtendras al menos 1W a la salida.


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 2, 2009)

Que es eso anthony? Tendrias un esquema para mostrarme?

Con respecto a hacer la plaqueta, ya la empece, recien acabo de terminar de hacerle los agujeros a la plaqueta

Ahora tengo que fijarme si tengo los componentes o si tengo que comprarlos jajaj

Despues si puedo subo fotos =)

Saludos


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola freddi16 por favor cuando termines me puedes decir como te fue y como te quedo el emisor si es estable o no y cuanto rango de alcanze tiene yo igual ya comenze a fabricarlo pero no he tenido tiempo de conseguir los materiales que me faltan

gracias


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bueno en vista de que mas de uno quiere llevarlo a la practica me he tomado un poco de tiempo para pasar el pdf a word para quien quiera traducirlo,y asi tener todo mas claro.

 Espero que os sirva de algo.

             Saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 2, 2009)

hola ELECTRON12, hoy hice el PCB, pero con un pequeño problema (lo hice al reves) jajaj

Asi que me puse a hacerlo de nuevo, ahora tengo q hacerle los agujeros al nuevo PCB...

En cuanto a los materiales pude conseguir todos menos el capacitor de 8.2 pF (que pienso fabricarlo trenzando 2 alambres) y el diodo varicap

no consigo el varicap por ningun lado

es escencial para que funcione el circuito o se puede reemplazar?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Se puede remplazar por otros modelos de "VARICAP". Con respecto al capacitor de 8,2 pF puedes sustituirlo por uno de 10pF , por 2 de 5pF en paralelo, por 2 de 4,7pF en paralelo.


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bueno, entonces hoy voy a tratar de conseguir alguna de esas combinaciones, seguro deben tener de 10 porque compre ayer..

No se me habia ocurrido mezclar


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bueno, ya tengo todo menos el varicap, me ha resultado imposible conseguirlo hasta ahora...

Tambien me falta soldarle la antena, luego de que consiga el varicap lo voy a hacer..

El capacitor de 8.2 pF lo reemplace por uno de 10 pF

Aca algunas fotos

Como veran se me presento un problema, el PCB esta sobredimensionado, entonces tuve que estirar las patas de el zocalo del integrado para llegar a los agujeros.. una de las patas no llego y trate de todas las formas posibles de soldarlo como tendria que ser, y al resulktarme imposible tire un cable desde laparte de arriba del integrado hasta donde esta la pista del lado de abajo, se soluciono jaja

Seguros que el varicap no se puede reemplazar por otra cosa, un capacitor o un diodo?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Puedes intentar con un 1N4º48 , pero dudo que te de los mismos resultados..!


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Muy bueno,pero si hubieras cortador y pegado creo que con el paint te hubiera sido suficiente yo utilizo el photoshop y comprobe que las patillas si coincidian despues de imprimir ,pues es una de las cosas que siempre suelo hacer pues en mas de una ocasion me ha pasado como a ti,pero bueno creo que no tendras problemas el varicap puede ser cualquiera de estos BB102, BB105, BB110, BB222, BB405, MV209, o cualquiera entre 2 y 20 pF aproximadamente, si estoy confundido que me corriga Anthony.
   Bueno yo empece el proximo que este es para mi uso partiendo de que tengo el Smart 1144 aparcado le voy a dar uso con el vco de pira pongo unas fotos pues tenia los transistores a mano y los he soldado ya,segun el esquema entrega 3 watt,me parece poco para utilizar un 2SC1971 pues el BFR96 entrega 300mW,segun creo.

            Bueno ya os dire como termina la cosa.

       Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

.

albatros, excelentes tus aportes, dano deberia elevarte a categoria COLABORADOR,

con relacion al transmisor "Emetteur 88 a 108 Mhz, L´ere FM", los numeros no me cierran !,

el circuito de resonancia tanque para emitir, la revista dice que la L1 sera de 1 cm de largo, diametro interno 6.5 mm, 4 vueltas con alambre de cobre de 1 mm y el trimmer 2-22 pF

segun el calculador de inductancia, esta bobina tendra 0.052 uH y con un trimmer de 2 a 22 pF la frecuencia sera entre 148 y 493 Mhz 
(0.052 uH * 22pF : 148 Mhz)
(0.052 uH * 2 pF : 493Mhz)


esa bobina tendria que acoplar con trimmer 6,8-60 pF (marron) para obtener una franja de frecuencia entre 90 - 108 Mhz 
(0.052 uH * 60 pF : 90 Mhz)
(0.052 uH * 42 pF : 110 Mhz)

o con trimmer 10-120 pF (negro) para obtener una franja de frecuencia entre 88- 108 Mhz
(0.052 uH * 62 pF : 88 Mhz)
(0.052 uH * 50 PF : 98 Mhz)
(0.052 uH * 42 pF : 110 Mhz)



el varicap actua como "compesador" con el trimmer 2-22 pF para "equilibrar" y llegar a los pF necesarios para la resonancia entre 90 y 110 Mhz ?

.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 3, 2009)

No Enca no digas eso de colaborador que dentro de poco aparecere menos por aqui,ahora por que estoy esperando un tema,de lo que comentas ni idea ya que aunque tengo por aqui el rf coil calculator ni me molesto en saber mas del asunto aunque nunca esta demas aprender,pero lo que si te digo que en su dia cuando lo hice funciono perfectamente,ahora me estoy volviendo loco buscando los varicap - BB109G, BB409 or BBY31 pues donde suelo comprar no los tienen,estoy pensando en poner al que estoy haciendo ahora un BB204 que es doble y los pf son los mismo 2 a 30 y lo tengo por aqui ,si no tendre que ir a otra tienda.

      Se ve que entiendes del tema.

                Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Y donde dejas la capacitancia de ambos transistores y la del sistema (parasita)? Yo he medido bobinas de este tipo (1cm DIA, 4-10T) y el valor no es 0,05 sino un valor mas alto---> 0,5uH

Si sacas calculos con esa bobina + un cap de 10 pF (Seria como el minimo del sistema) te da unos 92 Mhz.!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Y donde dejas la capacitancia de ambos transistores y la del sistema (parasita)? Yo he medido bobinas de este tipo (1cm DIA, 4-10T) y el valor no es 0,05 sino un valor mas alto---> 0,5uH
> 
> Si sacas calculos con esa bobina + un cap de 10 pF (Seria como el minimo del sistema) te da unos 92 Mhz.!




antony, haces referencia a una bobina con un diametro de 10 mm y la bobina en cuestion tiene 6.5 mm ! 



.


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bueno, les comento que termine el transmisor...

Conseguí el diodo varicap (no se que modelo) en una tienda de por aca a aproximadamente 1 u$s (carisimo pienso)

Y lo solde junto con la antena, a la cual le tuve que dar forma de T (porque sino transmitia con muchissima distorsion en el audio)

Llega aproximadamente lo mismo que el transmisor de SM0VPO V5, solo que el V5 consumía como 35 mA, mientras que este transmisor consume 10 mA.

Pienso que es apropiado para usar a bateria de 9 V

Calidad de audio similar tambien al V5.

EL UNICO PROBLEMA

Por favor necesito saber como corregir el zumbido tipico de fondo, este zumbido lo tengo tanto en el V5 como en este transmisor, en el V5 mucho mas fuerte que en este...

Es el sonido de la portadora que no termina de filtrarse o no se...

por favor ayuda

abajo fotos

saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahh, la frecuencia maxima de transmision es de 96 Mhz!

No llega hasta los 108 mhz deseados, pero entra en la FM comercial, igualmente tocando un poco la bobina se podria aumentar un poco mas...


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenas necesito que me ayudeis pues no entiendo y no consigo encontarlo segun el esquema del Vco que estoy haciendo los trimmer son uno de 47 pf y los otros dos de 60 pf,segun la foto los tres son de color rojo y yo pensaba que el amarillo son los de 65 pf comprobando el tamaño del amarillo no encaja en el pcb y los rojos al ser mas pequeños si,por lo tanto puede ser una errata o no?si teneis algun enlace o me podeis decir los colores de este tio de trimmer pues los de murata los tengo.

                    Saludos


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Feb 4, 2009)

una pregunta sera que el diodo varicap mv2109 me sirve para reemplazar el bb405


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.

albatros, el codigo de colores de trimmer lo publico EinSoldiatGott, en el tema "Transmisores de FM - construccion"
(arch. adj.)

el valor del amarillo : 6,8 a 45 pF
........................rojo : 4,2 a 20 pF

cuando hace referencia a 47 y 60 pF talvez se refiera a la cantidad de pF que trabajara (supongo), pero lo llamativo es la foto, se ve claro que los tres trimmer son rojos!

por la potencia que van a trabajar los trimmer no le pondria trimmer chico !

albatros, estas en el horno!


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias Enca pero yo aqui me hago un lio pues te mando otra escala,te lo digo pues siempre me han vendido el amarillo de tres patas como de 65pf.

                 Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.

albatros, talvez lo que ocurra es que para determinado color hay varios valores, 
abajo te dejo direccion de una casa de componentes donde publica trimmer con diferentes valores para "un mismo" color (negro, azul o blanco) 

http://ar.geocities.com/aeksrl/htm/trim.htm

tenes el telefono de la casa de componentes para consultar ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, les comento que termine el transmisor...
> 
> Conseguí el diodo varicap (no se que modelo) en una tienda de por aca a aproximadamente 1 u$s (carisimo pienso)
> 
> ...



fredi, el zumbido por lo general lo ocaciona una fuente mal filtrada, con un capacitor "chico",

proba con una bateria de 9 volt,

fijate el voltaje del mic. no puede superar los 5 volt

.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Me alegro fredi que te funcione seguro que tocando la bobina consigues abarcar mas Mhz,nada Enca al final pongo los muratas,que son los que me dices y los que entiendo porque los otros son philips,ya estan las bobinas a falta de una pues si ponia los amarillos no me encajaba bien,y el BB204 que queria poner pues se puede perfectamente que es doble no lo encuentro hay que joderse.

             Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.

freddi, me podes pasar las medidas de la bobina ? (lo mas exato posible), diametro y largo

para subir la frecuencia de transmision tenes que bajar el valor pF del trimmer rojo: 4,2 a 20 pF,
cambialo por un trimmer blanco: 2,1 a 10 pF
.


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 5, 2009)

La bobina que hice fue con un cable esmaltado de 1 mm, le hice 4 vueltas al rededor de un lapiz de los comunes (creo que todos tienen la misma medida) tuve un par de problemas con sacarle el esmalte de las puntas, porque era bastante grueso, pero anduvo bien..

Ahora estoy notando que para sacarle el ruido de fondo hay que lograr crear una masa QUE ESTE LEJOS DEL CIRCUITO, porque si esta cerca crea mas interferencias

sino compruebenlo cuando tengan el ruido agregando un cable cocodrilo cocodrilo que salga de la masa del circuito y no vaya a ningun lado (al aire), van a ver como se corrije el ruido de fondo...

saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bueno el Vco de pira ya esta casi terminado,a falta de unas resitencias,al final en el foro de pira me han comentado que podia emplear los BB105G aunque no me aseguran que cubra toda la banda pues su capacidad maxima es de 16pf y el BB109 llega a 36pf,pero bueno probaremos.El PLL es el de smart-kit y los trimmer son de 60 pf que segun las marcas lo digo por ti Enca varian los colores.Si todo sale bien seguire haciendo todo el equipo como el limitador.Y Freddi16 me alegro que todo vaya sobre ruedas.Quiero preguntar a los entendidos en la materia segun muchas fotos en los prototipos de pira la resistencia R16 es un condensador electrolitico y me gustaria saber el porque.

      Ya os contare


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola bueno comentar que a sido un fracaso entre comillas,el error debe de ser el PLL o los varicap,un poco cabreado y me dispuse en dejarlo como amplificador y tremendo con dos bombillas en paralelo de 4 volt a falta del instrumental se ponen a punto de fundirse,por lo tanto a falta de probar alcance y meter en caja doy por concluido el trabajo,pongo el esquema de como lo he dejado.

                  Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

.

albatros, que bueno que te pase este tipo de cosas   , este percance sirve para aprender !   ,
solo un ingeniero en telecomunicaciones podria sentirse frustrado,

comparando con el amplificador de pira me da la imprecion que las bobinas son de otro diametro de alambre, tambien son de cobre esmaltado con espiras sin separacion !,
L17 tiene otra posicion muy serca de los trimmer, talvez influya en la inductancia,

probaste desconectar el T4 y R14 del trimmer C15 para ver si llega la señal ?, tendria que tener señal mas debil pero la señal tendria que estar,

.
P/D: no entiendo lo de las "dos bombillas en paralelo de 4 volt" ?!


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tienes razon Enca respecto a las bobinas en vez de 0,7 son de 0,6 forradas pero no importa mucho pues si vas a la pagina y le das a gallery veras los engendros que hay yo alucino como algunos pueden funcionar otros son una maravilla,pero bueno que le vamos hacer ya se queda asi cuando tenga el watimetro medire realmente lo que entrega ahora me tengo que conformar con las bombillas.
   Esto lo vi en senderbau son alemanes y se ven buenos trabajos.Indicador 2 paralelo de 24 voltios 3 vatios en este caso las mias son de 4 volt por eso llega un punto que cuando intento regular con los trimmer tengo que apagar rapido pues si no se funden,hay esta el Vco este un poco modificado y de hay me contrui el veronica 1 watt pll,y me dieron todo tipo de explicaciones.Segun los de senderbau hay que tocar L1 y ir abriendola hasta que enganche el PLL pero yo creo que son los varicap o el PLL que ya esta un poco currao,el dia que me de comprare de nuevo el Vco suyo para ver si funciona pues yo pienso que esta preparado solo y exclusivamente para el.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola... Soy principiante en esto... Alguien sabe o quien a medido la potencia del transmisor de este post... Es que necesito un transmisor de 300mw o 500mw... He buscado diagramas de transmisores y la verdad no dicen nada de su potencia, hace poco hice uno de 500mw pero no funciono este es el link: http://translate.google.com.mx/tran...ter+fm+500mw&hl=es&biw=1366&bih=557&prmd=ivns 

Lo unico que cambie son los transistores por 2N2222A, pero el oscilador si funciona pero al momento de conectarlo al amplificador ni si quiera lo amplifica, hice otra prueba con otro oscilador y tampoco funciona, cheque los transistores y todo esta bien, no se que seria...

Alguien me podria ayudar...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Prueba el transmisor TX200, ese diseño que publicas no es muy confiable asi como está. Y digo que armes el TX200 porque siempre anda, y tambien lo he probado, el audio es buenisimo y el alcance es aceptable con una bateria de 9V... como unica sugerencia es que hay que sacar el condensador de 75pF que va entre emisor y el positivo, de lo contrario, el circuito no oscila.

Te dejo el post mio y la experiencia. Ademas hay una muestra de audio para que te des cuenta de lo impecable del audio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx200-electronics-diy-imagenes-muestra-sonido-52367/

Saludos


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 16, 2011)

Esta muy bien el circuito de transmisor TX200 y el audio esta muy bien... Ya lo Habia visto pero no lo arme debido a un pequeño problema ya que en la ciudad donde vivo no encontre este transistor BF199... y la verdad no se si tendra algun reemplazo...

La verdad quiero un transmisor de FM de 500mW... encontre otro este es el link: 
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm500mw.htm

Nose si realmente me entregue los 500mW... pero lo necesito uno debido a que ya tengo armado un Amplificador Lineal de 7W con el transistor c1971 y necesito 300mw a 500mw para que me entregue la potencia que dice...

O si alguien que conosca otro transmisor de fm de 300, 350,400,450 ó 500mw me lo hiciera saber...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 16, 2011)

El BF199 lo cambie por 2N2222A metalico y funciona muy bien! En general se puede usar cualquier transistor que sea para uso general. Aunque el 2N3904 no lo recomiendo mucho, es muy pequeño en potencia.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, gracias... Y cuanto alcance obtienes con el TX200...?

Se podra obtener mas potencia alrededor de 300mw si le aumento el voltaje a 12v con una fuente regulada...?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 16, 2011)

El alcance que me dio fue de unos 20-50m con obstaculos y una bateria de 9V. Lo máximo que he sacado son 1KM en espacio abierto, con antena Dipolo y 12V. La unica sugerencia es usar en el Q2, o sea, en el segundo transistor, un disipador de calor por que de seguro que se calienta significativamente.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok... Gracias... Lo armare, como ya lo habia comentado arme el TX500 he hice por separado las etapas y como ya tengo el oscilador solo armaria la parte de potencia... 
Espero obtener buenos resultados...

Saludos...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2011)

Espero lo mismo. Recuerda.... quita el condensador de 75pF sino no oscila. Y si haces andar el TX a 12V procura usar un radiador en la parte de potencia, ya que suelta bastante calor.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 31, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Espero lo mismo. *Recuerda.... quita el condensador de 75pF sino no oscila.* Y si haces andar el TX a 12V procura usar un radiador en la parte de potencia, ya que suelta bastante calor.
> 
> Saludos


  
Y quién te dijo esto?

Yo lo tengo instalado, 75pF; oscila perfectamente y con cero ruidos, cero corrimiento de frecuencia, cero problemas... 

Lo hice "tal cual" sale en el diagrama.

Pero ahora me dejan con dudas y malos augurios:
Por qué dicen que el TX500 no anda? Cuál es el problema? 
En estos momentos estaba diseñando un circuito impreso para armarlo, pero ahora me dejan con la duda... por favor, si pudiesen darme una mano con esto... estaría agradecido.

Saludos.


----------

